# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Gezuar diten e Sulltan Novruzit

## Erind.B

MEVLUDI ALI
 Sot eshte dita qe ka lindur,flamurtari i ymetit, Me i madhi shenjtor,i Ymeti Muhamedit, Ndonese ne me syrin tone,tani me e shohim gjalle, Po ai eshte prane perhera,per ata qe kane malle, Aline Zoti e krijoi,qe kurse krijoji driten, Para se miljarda yje,neper qiej u vertiten, Para se miljarda yje,u vertiten neper qieje, Para se Ademit gjaku,i pat rrjedhur neper deje, Perendia urdheroje,qe ne boten e mjeruar, Le te zbrese Aliu tije,si nje fryme e shenjteruar, Dhe ti sjellij kesaj bote,bukuroshen pranvere, Qe te ngjalle ato qe koha,i ka thare e i ka thyere, E keshtu Aliu zbriti,me dhurata qe nga qielli, I pajosur me te mira,i ngarkuar me rreze dielli, E u celen flete e lule,lulezoi bota mbare, Qe te shohin Perendine ,gjithe ata qe se kane pare, Zot o Zot te qofshim fale,ne nuk dime te vemi tutje, Kij meshire dhe i prano ,keto lot dhe keto lutje, Gjith lavdite dhe Salavatet,ja dhurojme Pejgamberit , Dhe Alij jyl Myrtezait ,drite e dites se Mahsherit.

----------


## Le dévoué

A po flisni per Babadimrin apo per as'habët, shokun e Muhamedit a.s ? 

C'jan keto iluzione ?

----------


## Erind.B

cfar iluzionesh???

----------


## Ziti

bektashinjte nuk jane keq. ata ngjajne me kristianet. e keqja e shqiperise jane ata qe falen dhe flasin arabisht ne tirane, shkoder. shpresoj ti frenoje ilir meta me edvin ramen sepse njeri eshte bektashi, tjetri ortodoks.

----------


## Ceni-1

> bektashinjte nuk jane keq. ata ngjajne me kristianet. e keqja e shqiperise jane ata qe falen dhe flasin arabisht ne tirane, shkoder. shpresoj ti frenoje ilir meta me edvin ramen sepse njeri eshte bektashi, tjetri ortodoks.


E keqe pse falen !!! E keqe eshte mos mu fale o i nderun , te nderoft Zoti . Prej mekateve me te medha eshte , mos kryerja o obligimeve dhe largimi nga ndalesat e Zotit .

----------


## dielli1

Pyetje per disa qe i gjen gjithmone ne forum :majmun duke kercyer: ore po a nuk keni ndonje pune qe gjithe diten sorollatene neper forum??!!!..Apo ndoshta paguheni si advokat te islamit ne forum nga talebanet ,dhe nuk keni pune tjeter me te menqur???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!..

----------

